# How do you resolve KYC ID requirements when still only in possession of US passport?



## calin-m

I am presently in possession of a US passport and VLS-TS (family based), with a few months away from getting to the first year prefecture RDV, which may get me access to some residency permit. I have a CV (carte vitale), but which is not recognized as state issued ID, and my drivers' license change (from US to France) has not yet been processed (been a few months, still in pending state @ ANTS). Challenge? I need to migrate my info on some financial sites, to a new ID and phone number, but they are asking me for updates of KYC info which prove my French residence, which I obviously do not possess in a way which seem acceptable (ID/passport/...). Has anyone solved this issue, while in transition_of_status mode?


----------



## 255

@calin-m -- I've used utility bills, telephone bills and house rental contracts in the past when I didn't have the "normal" things the KYC folks at my bank wanted. Gather these items, or whatever you have, and just ask them for what would be acceptable. Cheers, 255


----------



## calin-m

255 said:


> @calin-m -- I've used utility bills, telephone bills and house rental contracts in the past when I didn't have the "normal" things the KYC folks at my bank wanted. Gather these items, or whatever you have, and just ask them for what would be acceptable. Cheers, 255


The only problem is that I only have a web interface with four options: 
1. ID card (I assume this would be a state valid one, like national ID)
2. Driver License
3. Passport
4. Other (which requires an ID number)
... I guess this is the "cost" of using DeFIs ...


----------



## 255

@calin-m -- I've been in exactly same situation as you; I just e-mailed my bank rep. and she sent me a list of alternatives. In the end, I scanned my passport and the documents, I mentioned above, sent PDFs of the scanned docs. and I was good to go. I'm sure the firm in question wants your business and will accommodate you if they can. Cheers, 255


----------



## Bevdeforges

Your VLS-TS IS your residence permit for your first year in France and should be valid for proving that you are legally resident here and should be acceptable for the KYC process. Just make sure you send them scans of both the "i.d." page of your US passport and the page that contains your validated visa - which is your first year "titre de séjour" otherwise known as your residence permit.

If they are asking that you offer proof of where you live, then you'll need a utility-type bill in your name. But for proof that you are legally residing in France, it's the VLS-TS itself.


----------



## calin-m

Bevdeforges said:


> If they are asking that you offer proof of where you live, then you'll need a utility-type bill in your name. But for proof that you are legally residing in France, it's the VLS-TS itself.


Doesn't work for some crypto exchanges. Being a US citizen seems to now be an additional burden, besides IRS life-time "commitment". I am assuming latest signs from politicians like Senator Elizabeth Warren got some exchanges rethinking their benefit of doing business with US citizens - almost like the French banks strong opposition to having to do with the likes of us.


----------



## Bevdeforges

calin-m said:


> Being a US citizen seems to now be an additional burden, besides IRS life-time "commitment".


OK - this has been an issue for some time now and is getting to be an increasing burden. I have no experience with crypto exchanges, but it's similar to what exists (and is getting worse) with investment houses and other financial institutions. Short of renunciation (which has its own issues and inconveniences) I don't know what to suggest.


----------



## Sneetch

Bevdeforges said:


> Your VLS-TS IS your residence permit for your first year in France and should be valid for proving that you are legally resident here and should be acceptable for the KYC process.


WRT the VLS-TS don't forget that these days there is the additional step of registering on the gov't website after you arrive. When I went to turn in all my paperwork for my carte vitale one of the documents on the list was the VLS, but the person in the office looked at the copy of my visa and told me it wasn't good enough, that I needed to go to the prefecture and get a carte de séjour. 

I told him it didn't work that way anymore, that the visa was the equivalent to the carte de séjour after you went to the government website and registered that you had arrived in France and paid your stamp tax. That made the lightbulb go off and on the next visit to the office to turn in the paperwork I included the letter I received after I registered on the gov't website : "Confirmation de la validation de l'enregistrement de votre visa long séjour valant titre de séjour." That seems to have done the trick (although I am still waiting on the carte vitale).

From now on whenever anyone asks for my VLS I'll remember to include a copy of the Confirmation letter too, just to cover my bases.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Yup - it pays to think things through from the point of view of the office with which you'll be dealing. Now that registering your arrival is online, hang onto whatever receipt or acknowledgment or other paperwork you get at each step along the way. Though whether or not that registration acknowledgment will work for a crypto financial institution, who knows? As private companies they each have their own policies and procedures.


----------



## nrlaurin

Sneetch said:


> WRT the VLS-TS don't forget that these days there is the additional step of registering on the gov't website after you arrive. When I went to turn in all my paperwork for my carte vitale one of the documents on the list was the VLS, but the person in the office looked at the copy of my visa and told me it wasn't good enough, that I needed to go to the prefecture and get a carte de séjour.
> 
> I told him it didn't work that way anymore, that the visa was the equivalent to the carte de séjour after you went to the government website and registered that you had arrived in France and paid your stamp tax. That made the lightbulb go off and on the next visit to the office to turn in the paperwork I included the letter I received after I registered on the gov't website : "Confirmation de la validation de l'enregistrement de votre visa long séjour valant titre de séjour." That seems to have done the trick (although I am still waiting on the carte vitale).
> 
> From now on whenever anyone asks for my VLS I'll remember to include a copy of the Confirmation letter too, just to cover my bases.


What is the government website on which you have to register once you arrive with a VLS-TS?


----------



## bhamham

nrlaurin said:


> What is the government website on which you have to register once you arrive with a VLS-TS?








Étrangers en France







administration-etrangers-en-france.interieur.gouv.fr





You should receive instructions for registering with your visa.


----------

